# Firefox Bookmarks all gone - poof!



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If you use Firefox web browser, bear in mind there is an issue with Bookmarks. Do a Google search to find more information and get a Bookmarks backup. This issue was supposed to have been fixed in the latest version - but I think it lingers.

Yesterday, my system rebooted (for a reason I'm still checking) and when it came back up all the Firefox bookmarks had been deleted and/or overwritten. As far as I am aware, this is a Firefox issue - not a virus. Having many bookmarks suddenly go missing is a catastrophe you might want to avoid. That's why I suggest you look into backing up Firefox bookmarks.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Andrew,

You might already have a backup. Look in:

C:\Documents and Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\default.lxi

and see if there is a file called: bookmarks.bak

I do copy the bookmarks.html to floppy now and then.

TW


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

TW,

Thanks for the input. I appreciate! Desperation City here. I back up everything (except.... lesson learned.)

The file you suggest is gone. I am checking with some disk restore utilities to see if I can locate it an undelete...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Solved the problem. Those bookmarks are valuable little nothings, if you see what I mean. If not, then lose them and you'll know soon enough.

First, I used an undelete utility - but that was no good in locating the file.

Next, it occured to me to check the recycle bin and see whether the Norton Protected Recycle Bin had saved anything of use. I found several files with names like:

bookmarks.html.moztmp

in locations like:

C:.....\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m67g74zj.default

I looked at the dates of these files and used the Norton Unerase Wizard on the Norton Protected Recycle Bin to restore one with yesterday's date.

I then opened Firefox browser, opened Manage Bookmarks, and followed the procedure for importing. The file I targeted to import was the one I restored and low and behold, the bookmarks are back. Hope that is understandable. If in need of finding those dearly beloved bookmarks, try this method.

Hopefully you will not find it necessary though. Back up the bookmarks.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

To Export a copy of your bookmarks

In Firefox Select Bookmarks -> Mange Bookmarks

In the Manage Bookmarks Window select File -> Export

Navigate to where you want to store the backup and rename if desired, the default is Bookmarks.html Click on Save.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Good point... I also do regular backups but had forgotten this one!

Thanks, just backed it up. :smile:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh drat, there's something I've never thought of backing up..... 

If that happens, will it wipe out your bookmarks from IE too?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I recommend checking out this thread:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11359244~mode=flat


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

IE bookmarks are stored separately..

Andrew Cribb


----------

